

Not Everybody Can Be Bill Gates - edw519
http://www.slate.com/id/2275871/

======
ultrasaurus
Ok, this article seems tailor made for HN to hate, but I'll agree with one
thing: "Instead of subsidizing start-ups directly, governments should become
good customers for them."

A huge amount of my time at a small company is spent (wasted) getting funding
because we're a small innovative business and watching huge competitors get
(and fail) at simple projects because the overhead of working with the
government is 10x what it should be.

